# Error on drive



## Johnny2Bad (Mar 8, 2011)

I receive the following error intermittently....


```
ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=8290191
```
Is there any way of correcting this error or do I have to replace the drive?

Thanking you in advance,
Jonathan.


----------



## gkontos (Mar 8, 2011)

Try installing the smartmon tools and run some tests on the drive.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 8, 2011)

This is what it means. Can it be corrected? Like everything else, you can only be sure by replacing the cabling and/or disk altogether. Should you do that? Well, it depends on how often you're getting such errors and how far the (SMART) attribute's value is from the threshold.

When you run smartctl, it's always good to also check the other vital attributes such as the *Reallocated_Sector_Ct*, *Current_Pending_Sector* and *Offline_Uncorrectable*.

Whatever the results are and whatever your decision is, never forget to keep backups of your data.


----------

